# 4x4 EV Offroad performance questions



## tinkeringgreg (Mar 27, 2008)

I do not have any off road EV experience but I do have extensive ICE powered off road experience. With that said some issues I can see are lack of range or endurance, Some way of recharging in the backwoods. A lack of compression braking while decending hills necessitating oversized conventional brakes. Keeping the center of gravity as low as possible. Good motor cooling preferably with an external fan or blower due to low motor speeds and high throttle situations. I hope this gives you some insight as what to look out for and don't forget a winch is practically mandatory self recovery equipment as well as the buddy rule.


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

tinkeringgreg said:


> I do not have any off road EV experience but I do have extensive ICE powered off road experience. With that said some issues I can see are lack of range or endurance, Some way of recharging in the backwoods. A lack of compression braking while decending hills necessitating oversized conventional brakes. Keeping the center of gravity as low as possible. Good motor cooling preferably with an external fan or blower due to low motor speeds and high throttle situations. I hope this gives you some insight as what to look out for and don't forget a winch is practically mandatory self recovery equipment as well as the buddy rule.


Two of the things you mention as possible disadvantages are actually advantages, IMO.

First, keeping the CG low should actually be easier than in a gasser if you just mount your batteries low (ie between the frame rails).

And no compression braking? Who needs that when you have regenerative braking (AC system pretty much required) and you can get that energy back instead of dissipating it as heat at the brakes.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you Samwichse, this is exactly the type of information that helps to inform ones decisions in component selection.

Tinkeringgreg, thank you for your advice.

All the problems that you bring up, are exactly the reasons that I made this post. 

When I go looking for threads relating to the information that I am looking for, I find a bunch of opinions. 

What I would prefer is empirical and even anecdotal information about actual Offroad operations rather than speculation.

However, all are welcome to comment.

Hopefully more will.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

Tinkeringgreg, I too have off-road experience in the non EV segment.
I have an Offroad club which I am usually in the company of, when off pavement. I agree with the buddy comment, but this doesn't actually advance knowledge of the usage of electric vehicles off road.

Which is the hoped for purpose of this thread.

I've attached a picture of my daily driver/off road vehicle as an example of where I am coming from in terms of off road use.

My club is Fairbanks Offroad Lions, http://www.fairbanksoffroadlions.com


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

I would really like to hear from these people about their experiences, but I doubt they are on this board.

http://youtu.be/p6eIPdblAfU


----------

